# Box jumping.



## jbeard82 (Aug 6, 2018)

Does anyone else shake their heads when they see people doing this?  Other than seriously screwing up your shins when you slip, what is the benefit?  No sports athletes do it in their training.  It doesn’t help your vertical.  Just bc you can bring your feet up above your head doesn’t mean your vertical got any higher.  Am I missing something here or looking at this all wrong?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

Im tempted to kick the box out when they jump.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 6, 2018)

crossfit shit..I think its for cardio


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 6, 2018)

LOL...I think it's bad ass and I've done them with no issues!


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> LOL...I think it's bad ass and I've done them with no issues!



Why does this not surprise me......youre the best Jenn LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 6, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Why does this not surprise me......youre the best Jenn LOL




I loved doing those and fuuuck did they make me sweat...not to mention I was scared to go up a certain height but I got over it LOL


----------



## Viduus (Aug 6, 2018)

I don’t do them but I’ve had them suggested to me for building ”explosiveness”. Didn’t try it though.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 6, 2018)

It’s true, box jumps do help explosiveness. And when they’re used properly(just a few sets of a couple reps) they do help increase your vertical leap. It’s called plyometrics. But when you see these CrossFit fools doing it for cardio and reps to exhaustion it’s just plain stupid.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 6, 2018)

Lucky I don’t give 2 shits about my vertical lol


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 6, 2018)

I thought this thread was gonna be about banging different girls....you all dissapoint me...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 6, 2018)

jbeard82 said:


> Does anyone else shake their heads when they see people doing this?  Other than seriously screwing up your shins when you slip, what is the benefit?  *No sports athletes do it in their training.*  It doesn’t help your vertical.  Just bc you can bring your feet up above your head doesn’t mean your vertical got any higher.  Am I missing something here or looking at this all wrong?



WRONG! Most athletes that play explosive sports do box jumps and all kinds of other plyo's. Box jumps are just another plyometric movement, and when done properly, they are great.

Crossfitters stacking plates to the ceiling is a different story...


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a 3" vertical jump and I'm good with it. Ok
 e-stat...it's probably more likely 2".


----------



## PFM (Aug 6, 2018)

I like box jumpers.  They've box jumped themselves to the ER with broken wrists, teeth and the boxes have been removed to protect the lame.


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 6, 2018)

Usually you’ll see idiots doing them trying to copy what they see from ig or something. Plyos and jumps aren’t only to help your jump but also activate your nervous system. A few sets of 2-3 jumps, box or broad in your warm up can help you move more weight in your deadlift or squat even bench.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> I thought this thread was gonna be about banging different girls....you all dissapoint me...



This comment is underrated.


----------

